# lump on bum of new cockatiel



## Nibbles (Sep 5, 2011)

So i bought 3 new cockatiels today two male normal grays and 1 female lutino i found that on the bottom of one of the cockatiel have a huge bumb on the bottom of his stomach close to his rectum he is also bald on the back of his head should i bring him to the vet or animal hospital right away


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Please post pictures!


----------



## Nibbles (Sep 5, 2011)

IDK if these are good pics but hre they are


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The pix is not clear enough to see what you mean. I would suggest a visit to an avian vet.


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

I can see the bump and agree the bird should be taken to an avian vet it could be something serious....Goodluck


----------



## Nibbles (Sep 5, 2011)

ty guys ill bring him to the vet tommorrow


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Keep us posted. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Nibbles (Sep 5, 2011)

(Update) Well yesterday me and my sister washed him up and check his little body. We found something very sad. He was so malnurited by his previous owner that his sternum was pointed in a V as I've read this is a bad sign. But it is also giving us a chance to tame and train him as we can hand feed him and get him used to hands. 

We've also seen that Snow and Buttons dislike him alot and that Lyla is the only one who cares for him when he is in the training room (aka my room) We still have him in quarintine because my father doesnt want to bring him to the vet because 69 to 85 dollars to get him checked up. Do you guys know any home treatments I can do.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If I were you, I would buy a gram scale to keep track of his weight; weigh him daily. Get some benebac/crushed acidophilus tablets (dissolved in his water)/yogurt to give him to fix any GI imbalance he might have. Give lots of millet with Brewer's yeast sprinkled on it..and give a good diet of seed, pellets, and veggies and make sure he gets good exercise so his weight gain will be muscle development and not just fat.

And I'm sorry, but you have your experience level listed as a breeder..this really bothers me because no one should be breeding any species if they don't have a way to fund vet bills. If you're relying on your parents for cash and they won't always supply it then I would discontinue breeding until you get you own job and savings account to put away money for the bird emergencies.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It would also help if you posted pictures of him and his poop.


----------



## Nibbles (Sep 5, 2011)

I havent changed since got to website lol but its the strictness of my parents i have the money i work at a dealer (washing cars) i just need the cooperation of my parents. 

Most of the stuff i would need should be at petco right


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The millet is there and they have Healthy Selects Brand of cockatiel seed mix that is decent...the benebac is also there in gel form to give every 2 weeks. Petco also has Lafeber's Nutriberries and Zupreem pellets (if he is not already eating pellets I would get the nutriberries because he is more likely to eat those first because they're fortified seed balls). The brewer's yeast can be found at the supermarket in powdered form in the health section. I believe Office Depot/Staples/Walmart will have the gram scale for around $15.

It would really be ideal to get him to the vet though..it would cost more than a standard exam since he is not in good health.


----------



## Nibbles (Sep 5, 2011)

yeah really want to i know ill make my dad go **** feel bad for the tiel and most likely go ill have all the supplies by today actually i have to go get groceries


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

He may not be undernourished. It's possible he's so thin because he's sick. The lump could be a tumor. Home treatments aren't going to work for that. I don't want to put pressure on you, and considering I treat my birds at home holistically most of the time...you can be confident when I say he needs to go to the vet, that he needs to go to the vet.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I can see the lump in the photo, doesn't look good at all.  

You said you will take him to the vet, and then you can't. It is pretty urgent, if not treated sooner rather than later, it could end up being a pretty tragic, and sad result/ending.


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Definitely take her vet! Wanda had this problem too!
We took her to many different vets who all said different things... Some saying its a hernia some saying it was a cyst then we finally got a clear answer, we managed to get an appointment with the best avian vet in our area and were told she has kidney problems. I'm not sure how the kidney problems related to the lump but we were given medication and it helped her allot! The lump completely vanished. But it didn't stop there, we didn't realise how quick the lump would come back after the medication had ended and unfortunately she died, may have been her kidneys failing or the lump causing a blood vestal to burst. Either way I don't want anyone or any bird going through what we all went through here. It may be something completely different to what Wanda had but please just get her checked and I hope that she gets better from whatever it may be! 

Let us know how she gets on! My fingers are crossed for you both. x


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, I also recommend getting him to the vet. I was just giving advice for the mean time to reduce stress on the bird and give him a fighting chance.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

How is he doing today?


----------

